

First Google Books Sales #s In - mikecane
http://www.munseys.com/technosnarl/?p=1080

======
Umalu
These are sales numbers for one of the author's books (4 copies sold!), not
sales numbers for Google Books as a whole. Still, an interesting point about
Google's deeper selection than Amazon making Google the more natural virtual
card catalog of books.

